# French Angora Rabbit Winter projects



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi Just thought I'd post a few 100% angora projects...

The hat was made with spun yarn of all the colors I have, I like how it turned out
The belt/sash is finger weaved the Native American way with a single stick (not "finger weaved" between fingers ) have a close up too so you can see the diamond weave in it in 3 colors in diagonal stripe pattern
The Celtic knot was first spun Tortoiseshell wool then cord knitted about 6 feet long then made into a necklace


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

*NOW THAT IS ART! What a great skill you have. Thanks so much for showing what you've created. *


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you, I like to make "different " stuff


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

LOVE the hat !!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

A friend of mine used to have fluffy bunnies. They won blue ribbons and created lovely puffs of fleece. The friend hand spun it. I just loved it. Your work is beautiful. I love the way the different colors all coordinate.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I love the hat too! What a lovely way you create with your angora fiber. I have only spun and knit several projects with Angora handspun. No source at the moment and I traded yarn to get Alpaca fleece...which is a keep my busy supply.


----------

